# Anyone wear ears, tails or collars around in public?



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

As I was watching youtube videos (ironically be it the college humor parodying the furry fandom... which was scarily accurate and juuusttt a tad disturbing), I commented and this huge flame war started up.  I was trying to defend that not all furries were that way and people just kept telling me to kill myself for lack of any kinder words to come out of their... well.. fingertips.  But anywhos.  Our little comment war went on and eventually someone stated that (don't quote me on this), 

"people who wear tails and collars aren't officially part of the furry fandom.  The core are writers/artists and the rest are just a little splinter of the community, just like fursuiters and the bronies," 

The part I wanted to ask everyone was /if/ they have collars and tails and ears (as a guy, I don't wear ears, but the tails and collars?  HELL YEAH!) and if they wear them in public and not just at conventions, like as a way of expressing themselves as a furry.  Part of the reason I do it is as matter of expression.  To a varying degree, I express myself as a furry every single day, just not to give a flying fxck about everyone's stupid opinions on the furry fandom as a whole (and comments directed me, I guess).  Another part is that I'm part of the alternative culture too (not the horribly emotional "you don't understand anything and stuff" part, just the style.)  

I guess in my personal story of becoming a furry, I learned/got into through expression first and /then/ jumped into the community, seeing I was most comfortable with openly expressing it first.  Thus after that I started dabbling in my fursona, then eventually all that landed me here, where I kinna took refuge from the whole internet hating furries.  

However, back to the *basic question*: do you have ears, tails, or collars and do you wear them strictly at conventions or do you wear them proudly as a sign of self-expression? 

Post below ^^


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes. I did wear a fairly cheap foxtail around school that ripped within about 6 months.
Now I am saving up for this one
http://www.telltails.co.uk/shop/adult-tails/fox/


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

RockerFox said:


> Now I am saving up for this one
> http://www.telltails.co.uk/shop/adult-tails/fox/



HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.  I don't even... that's crazy xD.  I just have a white/black streaked 15~ inch one that I eventually had to tie to a carabiner and clip that to my belt loop xD.  It works all the same xD.  So you'd be willing to go for a giant-ass tail versus just a plainish (depending on style/length) faux fur tail?


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 22, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.  I don't even... that's crazy xD.  I just have a white/black streaked 15~ inch one that I eventually had to tie to a carabiner and clip that to my belt loop xD.  It works all the same xD.  So you'd be willing to go for a giant-ass tail versus just a plainish (depending on style/length) faux fur tail?


Mostly for music vids or cons(if I can get around to actually going to one), I'm also saving up for a combat shirt like the one John Lennon wore
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BEA1HY8/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AI218PQ0AW31P


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

Ooooohh, that combo would look pretty freakin' sweet!  I don't know what I'm gonna wear to a con coming up in September, it's located in Bloomington, MN.  I think if it boils down to anything, /maybe/ my trips, band tee, collar, tail, the works.  But if not tripps, then just plain slim jeans and stuff.  *shrugs* I don't really know at this point xD.  If I had the money I'd potentially get a fursuit but that's a tad out of my price range at the present moment... but I'm still on the fence about getting one.  Like if I'll get the negative connotation people with fursuits get.  I get enough crap as it is just for being a furry, but I guess it's just one of those "I don't care about your damn opinion, shut your face!" kind of thing.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 22, 2014)

I wear my tail and ear beanie on special occasions.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I wear my tail and ear beanie on special occasions.



Special occasions just like conventions then?


----------



## Conker (Apr 22, 2014)

I've worn a collar out and about on a few occasions and only regret it now.

I like collars, and I suppose aesthetically I like ears/tails too, but they belong in their appropriate settings. I, at least, cannot pull them off.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 22, 2014)

I saw a girl in the high street today wearing animal ears. If I wasn't riding on a bus at the time, I'd have asked her if she was a furry.

I wear a collar in public all the time. I guess I wouldn't wear it if I wasn't a furry - but I wear it mostly because I'm spoken for. I'm one of those people who connects wearing their collar to being subservient to that special someone. I make this connection because I didn't have any real desire to wear a collar until I fell in love.

I wouldn't have the guts to wear a tail out though. Besides, I don't think they make sense logically - I mean, my hair is one colour, I wouldn't ever want to wear a tail that was a different one. So unless it was the same colour as my hair, I wouldn't consider it outside of a fursuit.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

@Conker: I guess it depends on what your overall style is xP.  I've worn a tail so often, it just seems unfit /not/ to have it on with me xD.  Same with my collar, I just feel.. I don't know, unsafe without it?  It's weird to explain, but I had a hard time wearing my tail/collar out in public for the first few times I did.  I eventually got used to it and it just grew on me.

@Alexxx: Interesting view!  I know a couple of my friends who are furries who wear theirs because they're owner and pet.  If I had a pet or if I was owned I'd definitely wear mine near all the time (no difference than I do now, really, except I'm not owned or have a pet).  The idea of a collar when you're taken/have a pet/owned and you're both furries has always intrigued me.  As far as tails go, I'd have to buy a new one since my new coloration of my fursona outdates my white/black streaked one... kinna.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 22, 2014)

I do like the idea of wearing a sergal tail, but my hair isn't red and white so I'll leave it for the future fursuit.

And my guy isn't a furry himself, but I am wanting him to get me a name tag in the way that owners buy their pets name tags.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

You could always make one somehow .

One of my friends gave me a name tag but she was neither my pet nor my owner, though she attempted to give it a try.   She gave up after deeming it much too awkward... which kinna broke me down cause I thought she was honestly going to give it a shot and stick with it.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 22, 2014)

Just on Halloween if that is part of the costume I choose to wear.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

@Catilda Lily You're missing out on wearing em out in public though xP


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 22, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> Special occasions just like conventions then?


Not necessarily,  sometimes when I go out with friends I feel like furfagging up.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

@d.batty: Ahh, I see.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 22, 2014)

I wear tails...and fursuits too in public. But usually only during a fur-meet. However when Halloween rolls around I'm not afraid to go to class wearing a tail because it's Halloween. That said it's quite silly for anyone to assert that "Well people who wear tails and ears etc are not part of the "core". If you quote is direct with what they said, then they are turning around doing the common "Insert my individual interest as being what furry really is about".

All of that is wrong on multiple levels. It doesn't matter what you came for, or what your particular interest is. No one narrow interest within this community speaks for us all. There is no core beyond people who self identify as furry due to a serious interest in anthropomorphic animals in various media. Exactly what form each individual likes the most? That's up to them but you cannot sit and say your narrow interest is all the core is about and label the ones you don't like as outliers.

EDIT: As a member of and a active event organizer for a local fur-group, it's not uncommon for many of our members to show up wearing tails, ears, collars, etc. It seems to be more of a way of identifying with the group not unlike how sometimes punks will wear a specific kind of collar, or somethings goths will dress up together in clothing that pertains to their interest. 

The tails and ears also serve as a good "We are here" for new members who are planning to show up and want to find where our group specifically is at.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

@Trpdwarf: yeah, I don't know what that guy's deal was.  I told him basically what you said though, he eventually shut up.  

I find me being a furry blends well with the whole alternative/goth style too though as well as my usual jeans/band tee stuff.  

That's interesting though, I'd be tempted to start up a furry group here where I live, if I can find the other furries that go to the college I plan on going to ><


----------



## Hewge (Apr 23, 2014)

No.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 23, 2014)

I have ears and tail, I only weared the tail in public once while I was on lsd and somehow I ended in the police station, but I don't really think the two things were related


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 23, 2014)

I only wore a tial out last Halloween..... mainly because I had class, it was Halloween and that was the only part of my suit I had finished at that point.  As far as other times.... I have classes in administration of justice and an emergency medical technician class.  Not only would it be awkward in those settings, it would be down right impractical.  Also My newest tail is a good 3 1/2 to four feet long and weighs in (I kid you not) around ten solid pounds.  I HAVE knocked people over with it by turning around to fast.... don't need an assault charge placed against me :V


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ears...no
Collars...hell fuckin' no
Tails...yeah, on occasion. I love making tails and have about a dozen of them now, so I kinda feel obligated to wear them at some point...plus I love embarrassing the hell out of my sister, so I always wear one when she asks me to take her out shopping or to museums/zoos or whatever.

Then again, I'm a fursuiter, so there's that too...


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 23, 2014)

@Hewge: Thanks for the convoluted answer xP.
@Kitsune: Prooobbabbbblllyyyyy nottttt...
@Sierra: Holy freakin cow, TEN pounds?  Where in the world do people get tails like that?!  Mine is just light and fluffy xD... and then other people end up with these gargantuan tails and it's just crazy to me xD.  How much did that tail cost ?
@Sniperfreak: I agree on the ears!  Why all the hate on collars xP?  I love all my tails too x3.  How much did your fursuit cost, by the way?  I'm curious and I've heard that a few hundred dollars on average.


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 23, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> @Sierra: Holy freakin cow, TEN pounds?  Where in the world do people get tails like that?!  Mine is just light and fluffy xD... and then other people end up with these gargantuan



I made it.... cost me about twenty bucks since I already had the fur ^~^


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 23, 2014)

IMO, collars are stupid.  
IMO: expressing yourself by what you wear is stupid.  
I wear what's comfortable, probably because I have to wear it all day... idunno, if I was going out with a bunch of friends who knew I was a furry, I might CONSIDER wearing a tail.  Collars are weird and degrading. Unfortunately no dragon tails. Ears don't look good... ya know... because we have ears on the sides of our heads >_>


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 23, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> @Hewge: Thanks for the convoluted answer xP.
> @Kitsune: Prooobbabbbblllyyyyy nottttt...
> @Sierra: Holy freakin cow, TEN pounds?  Where in the world do people get tails like that?!  Mine is just light and fluffy xD... and then other people end up with these gargantuan tails and it's just crazy to me xD.  How much did that tail cost ?
> @Sniperfreak: I agree on the ears!  Why all the hate on collars xP?  I love all my tails too x3.  How much did your fursuit cost, by the way?  I'm curious and I've heard that a few hundred dollars on average.


Good suits made by reputable builders can cost a few _grand. _â€‹Mines just a partial and it was over $1000.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 23, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> @Hewge: Thanks for the convoluted answer xP.
> @Kitsune: Prooobbabbbblllyyyyy nottttt...
> @Sierra: Holy freakin cow, TEN pounds?  Where in the world do people get tails like that?!  Mine is just light and fluffy xD... and then other people end up with these gargantuan tails and it's just crazy to me xD.  How much did that tail cost ?
> @Sniperfreak: I agree on the ears!  Why all the hate on collars xP?  I love all my tails too x3.  How much did your fursuit cost, by the way?  I'm curious and I've heard that a few hundred dollars on average.



Well...to me, collars = ownership, and Sepp ain't nobody's pet. And I built my suit myself, so I have about $500 in materials and about 40 hours of work in it (would have been a lot less if I actually owned a sewing machine), and, as Batty said, commissioning a good partial suit will start around $1k and full suits will go a lot higher than that.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 23, 2014)

@d.batty and Sniperfreak: $1K, seriously?  That's crazy, is it mostly cause of the materials/design then? 

@sniper freak:  I guess if you looked at collars that way your reply makes a lot of sense xP.  I kind of view collars the same way, except if you have a collar you could either be owner /or/ the owner, too.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 23, 2014)

When I wear a collar it's as an accessory or part of a cosplay. I don't view it as ownership if I'm wearing it (unless it's to symbolize how I own myself). However I'll sometimes slip one my boyfriend cause guys in collars is pretty hot and he's mine. For ears and tails, sometimes. A friend and I wore tails to Black Friday to get funny looks but no one cared (well, one complimented them). T'was disapointed.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't like collars, looks too emo, not that I have anything against emos but certainly not for me


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 23, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> @d.batty and Sniperfreak: $1K, seriously?  That's crazy, is it mostly cause of the materials/design then?
> 
> @sniper freak:  I guess if you looked at collars that way your reply makes a lot of sense xP.  I kind of view collars the same way, except if you have a collar you could either be owner /or/ the owner, too.


Its the hard work and craftsmanship put into the suit. Materials are little part of the cost, depending on the builder.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 23, 2014)

@Misomie: Right now I view collars as just another part of my everyday wear since, as I've mentioned a bunch here, I'm not owned by anyone or owner of anyone.  Yeah, when I wear my tail around I don't get tooo many compliments or funny looks, not that I expect any.  One or two people ask on the rate occasion, though.
@Kitsune: Do you anything else to say about the emo/alternative culture xP? I be kiddin, it depends on the collar though and the style of said person.  I think the most emo I've ever humanly looked was when I managed to get a hold of some eyeliner and put it on (I'm a guy, btw)... the look was kinna cool and I had my collar on and everything.  It was a tad cool though.
@d.batty: I guess I didn't think of that Dx .  So let's say, hypothetically speaking, what would be the cost to make a fursuit on your own?


----------



## dragonclaw554 (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't but i was thinking about it..... the thing is there is no dragon tails soooo..........yeah. by the way i wouldn't wear a collar and if i did wear a tail it would be at a convention.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 23, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> @Misomie: Right now I view collars as just another part of my everyday wear since, as I've mentioned a bunch here, I'm not owned by anyone or owner of anyone.  Yeah, when I wear my tail around I don't get tooo many compliments or funny looks, not that I expect any.  One or two people ask on the rate occasion, though.
> @Kitsune: Do you anything else to say about the emo/alternative culture xP? I be kiddin, it depends on the collar though and the style of said person.  I think the most emo I've ever humanly looked was when I managed to get a hold of some eyeliner and put it on (I'm a guy, btw)... the look was kinna cool and I had my collar on and everything.  It was a tad cool though.
> @d.batty: I guess I didn't think of that Dx .  So let's say, hypothetically speaking, what would be the cost to make a fursuit on your own?


Depending on the quality and quantity of the materials,  a couple to a few hundred bucks.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 23, 2014)

@dragonclaw: You could try to make one .  It seems the ideology of the collar seems to be with the wolves, cats, other fuzzies of the furry fandom than those who have dragons or other animals as their fursonas xP.  
@d.batty: Okies!  Thanks for the info .  I'm tempted to think about making one, but first I'd have to go trough all the bajillions of tutorials and pick one that doesn't seem super complicated and then I gotta face my fear of using a sewing machine xD


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 24, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> @d.batty: I guess I didn't think of that Dx .  So let's say, hypothetically speaking, what would be the cost to make a fursuit on your own?



As I mentioned, I have about $400-$500 in materials invested in mine, but I have a lot of scraps left over (originally wanted to go fullsuit but later decided I'd be better with a 3/4 suit for my needs),so bare minimum making one yourself I'd say probably in the $300-$400 range, and a LOT of free time, these things are not quick to make...


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 24, 2014)

@sniperfreak: I don't doubt that they soak up a ton of free time D: .  What kinna fabric did you use?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 24, 2014)

I used this stuff:

http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=EXTRALONGFUR1


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 24, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I used this stuff:
> 
> http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=EXTRALONGFUR1



Thank you!  I probably won't be jumping on a project like a fursuit for awhile, I need to save money for the con I'm going to in a few months xD


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 24, 2014)

Just a warning...that stuff's a little long for things like hand/footpaws...mine took a lot of trimming to get them where I wanted them, but it's great for getting a really fluffy look.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 24, 2014)

@sniperfreak: That I will keep in mind!  But excellent, cause fluffy tails are sexy xD... pet peeve of mine when drawing animals with tails xD.  *ehmhm* anyway, awesome .  Say I made a hair section for the head and wanted the tips a slightly different color than the rest of it.  Let's go with blue, since I recolored my fursona and my avatar no longer isn't much of a representation of him ._.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 24, 2014)

If it's lust slightly longer, I'd just go with a longer pile white fur and air-brush it...if it's longer, I don't really know, maybe lighter colored Kanekalon with airbrushed tips?

and if you were wondering, here's a sample of my fursuit (for some reason I still don't have a full body shot with it yet  )







okay, so I'm actually just kinda proud of him and love to show him off


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 24, 2014)

Never been a fan of accessories in general nd whenever I receive one, I wear it a few days and then just forget about it as it isn't somethin natural for me to wear (even watches). So no collars, neither tails, but maybe one day I'll try to get my alter ego's leather cuff bracelet, as it always looks cool.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 24, 2014)

As a Lycan, I'm all wild :V, in reality I do wear a ring of Hircine to help symbolise the connection with ones inner lycanthrope.


----------



## Wydo (Apr 24, 2014)

I only wear my tail and collar to a meet where I don't look like a tit because I am with other furs who also look like tits as well. xD I don't think I will wear my tail out anywhere as I doubt I will get good comments at my school if people there found out. You don't see many other fandoms wearing there stuff everywhere though so why should furries?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 24, 2014)

I see other fandoms wear their shit in public all the time. Though I do live in southern California.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

@sniperfreak: Holy f'ckin a, that's amazing .  Show him off more xP!
@RedLeFrench: It took me a long time to get used to my tail/collar, but the more you wear it the more you get used to it.  It's hard to explain, but you gotta be a little dedicated to it if you wanna wear it.
@Hjoldir: That's cool, it's odd cause as *technically* wild wolf, a collar would seem outrageous, but me wearing a collar does not necessarily coincide with my fursona outside of coloration at most.  And if I ever get a pet or am owned by someone.
@Wydo: Your ideology on not wearing tails, collars and ears or whatnot because other fandoms don't wear their stuff around somewhat bothers me to hear.  I think of wearing them as a way of standing out from other people and expressing yourself.  So what if other fandoms don't wear their stuff around?  Maybe with the exclusion of the steampunk fandom (which I'm a part of as well) and their extreme sense of clothing style as expression.  For example, bronies don't really have accessories to wear around, Dr. Who fandom I guess could cosplay their favorite doctor, or maybe even just fans of other series.  But just because they /don't/ do something doesn't mean that we as furries shouldn't do it either.  I'm just saying is all that the furry fandom shouldn't automatically be put under the "don't wear this because no one else does".  My parents say that to me all the time.  I don't really care.
@d.batty: You seem to have stolen my thunder is many, many less words xD


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 25, 2014)

My pet/girlfriend does. But only when I ask of it.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 25, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> @RedLeFrench: It took me a long time to get used to my tail/collar, but the more you wear it the more you get used to it.  It's hard to explain, but you gotta be a little dedicated to it if you wanna wear it.



Not if the collar is very comfy. My boyfriend fell asleep in it last weekend (he forgot he was wearing it) and it left no marks.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

@Jack Arclight: I'm really jealous your pet is also your girlfriend xP.  I have a hard enough time trying to find people who accept me as a furry where I live >< .  Thank god college is a little different and hopefully I can find someone D: .
@Misomie: I suppose, mine is lined with faux fur so it's hella comfy and doesn't leave marks.  Perhaps it's from the years' worth of my parents saying I'll look stupid doing /anything/ that's different from what everyone else does that caused me to take forever to get used to wearing my collar.  What kinna collar do you guys have?  I've found thus far I like faux fur lined collars the best, they're nice to wear in the winter for neck warmth, fuzzy, never too tight and stuff.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 25, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> @Misomie: I suppose, mine is lined with faux fur so it's hella comfy and doesn't leave marks.  Perhaps it's from the years' worth of my parents saying I'll look stupid doing /anything/ that's different from what everyone else does that caused me to take forever to get used to wearing my collar.  What kinna collar do you guys have?  I've found thus far I like faux fur lined collars the best, they're nice to wear in the winter for neck warmth, fuzzy, never too tight and stuff.



Just a cheap one that Petco sold for a dollar in the discount bin. There were two of them and I bought them even though I had no purpose for them. Fast forward a few years and they become cosplay collars. Another year and I get a puppy and one is retired to become his collar. The other I retired for private wear.  

It's a belt-type (whatever it's called) with a polyester base, but sewn fabric on both sides. Oddly comfy. I want to buy a leather one soon though. Probably not for awhile actually.


----------



## Inpw (Apr 25, 2014)

Answer to OP.

No. If I wanted to attract attention then I would. This seems to be a common misperception for a lot of defensive furries. If you go out in public dressed like anything other than a the rest you will attract attention. What the hell else are you wearing that for then?


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

@Misomie: Interesting !  Leather ones are /really/ nice, you can make a custom one for around 30-40 bucks from collar factory with like 10-20 dollar shipping if you just go for ground shipping.  I think it'd be a good investment for you and your boyfriend, if he's up to wearing a collar (I forgot if you mentioned if I did do that or not D: )
@Accretion: I don't purposely wear my collar and tail /to/ attract attention at all.  My reason for wearing them is more to express that I'm a furry, that's it.  It's not to gain attention from people.  If they feel like coming up to me and asking about my collar and tail, then I'll answer their questions or converse with them.  It's not like I put them on and be all, 

"Hell yeah I'm going to wear these and gain so much attention from everyone around me and that's all I'm wearing these for woohoo!"

That's not why I wear them.  Most often, people aren't "attracted" by them at all, at most I just get glances from people.  Judging just that I barely get any attention from wearing them, wearing them for that purpose just doesn't make sense to me.  I'll state it again-- I wear my collar and tail out in public as an expressive gesture that I am a furry.  That is all.  Not for attention whoring or anything.  But simply just to be a little different than everybody else.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 25, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> @Misomie: Interesting !  Leather ones are /really/ nice, you can make a custom one for around 30-40 bucks from collar factory with like 10-20 dollar shipping if you just go for ground shipping.  I think it'd be a good investment for you and your boyfriend, if he's up to wearing a collar (I forgot if you mentioned if I did do that or not D: )



There are some good collars out there. Hm.... He's kinda into kinda not but does it anyways. As long as we're alone, I can just slip it on him and he doesn't mind but he finds it pretty embarrassing and won't let others see him in it. However sometimes he's offered to grab the collar so I don't really know. I think I'm converting him into being a furry. I was complaining about how many people are trying to date on FAF lately and then about something else and he use "us" as if he was in the fandom too (however he did said he'd attend FC with me if he had a fursuit).


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

@Misomie: Indeed, I don't know who else makes custom collars though and I dislike it commonly being perceived as a dog collar... probably because my tag is bone shaped T_T.  Well I hope you fully convert him one day .  Sounds like you're on the right track though xP.  If you /do/ convert him sometime, I'm sure (maybe) by that point he'll be comfy with the collar idea.  As far as dating goes here, the whole concept of it just seems odd to me.  Not dating and both partners being in the fandom, but like the long-distance part.  Having a pet or an owner hundreds or thousands of miles away just doesn't make any sense, if you treat the relationship that way.  Normal ldr?  Yeah that's normal, I've had bunches of those and they were all ridiculously hard, minus this really strong friendship with my best friend, who lives in Michigan.  

To me, if someone in the furry fandom is going to date someone else that's also a furry, it makes more than enough sense to be in the same general area or at /most/ perhaps within one state of each other.  Especially with the idea of having a pet and owner, then I'd shrink it down to the same general area.  When I think of a pet/owner relationship (not necessarily dating, per se), the owner takes care of pet, sometimes gets them gifts or pays for gas or whatever, but both of them are there for each other no matter what time of the day or anything; it's like the closest thing to a relationship you can get without actually being one.  Tough, yeah, but what I do know?  I've never been in that kinna bond before.  Come to think of it, I'd probably end up dating the person who was my pet.  Or if I somehow ended up being the pet.

Sorry for rambling D:


----------



## Misomie (Apr 25, 2014)

@ricin- He saw it more as degrading but knows I like it. XD

Well, I did fully convert him to the wonderful world of otakus. Before he was a sane anime fan. Now I have him wanting to go to more conventions, buy everything, and cosplay. Heck we're working on a cosplay now for the upcoming Fanime. I let him wear my fursuit last Fanime and he tried to buy it from me/steal it/try and make me give it to him, ect. I was surprised he gave it back in time for the pokemon gathering. 

Yeah, long distance relationships do sound odd and painful. I like being able to touch my significant other so not being able to would be super weird. 

If in a pet/master relationship, they should definitely be close to each other. Heck, how else is the master going to spoil and take care of the pet?


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

@Misomie: XD!!  

Otakus is new to me, I'll put that on my wishlist of things to discover xD.  That's awesome though .  Surprise him one day with one or something... somehow xD.  

There's a certain kind of magic involved long distance relationships, even just being really close friends with someone.  It's incredibly sad I've only had two girlfriends in the past six years that have lived in the same city as me ._. .  The rest have been way out there... first official girlfriend was from Canada, she ruined my life -.-' . But that's another story for a possibly impossible time xD.

Exactly!!  Now I just need to find all the furries once I get settled at college this fall... 

Oh!  and I met this one person today who instantly recognized my collar and why I wore it!  He (or she?  The name thing said Vanessa but said person's voice had that slightly gay lisp to it) was apparently a robotic plesiosaur.  But anyway, I sure hope all this waiting time is worth it once I finally mange to find a girl who 's equally as dorky and part of the furry fandom as I am x3.  and actually lives by me xD.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 25, 2014)

Being an otaku is awesome. It's like a furry but for Anime. We were going to work on a pair in the future. I'm going as Whitney and he'll be Lobo (they're wolf villagers from Animal Crossing). I guess they'd be cool, I only see my guy on weekends so I get the separation part, kinda. People get into the strangest relationships.  I'm sure you'll find someone someday.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

Cool cool .  Sometimes separation is good, too xP.  Strange relationships?  Like the Japanese guy who married the avatar on his 3ds (or DS?  I don't remember, but it was a couple years ago I think xD) xD?  I'm sure I will too, I'll just carry on and keep being strangely unique I suppose ^^


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

I really don't like collars, I just feel ridiculous when wearing one. I'm not an dog (not a dragon either), I'm a human, but I can understand why someone would wear one at a convention though. I've only ever worn a tail, I never brought it out in public. The only time I'd ever wear a tail is at a convention, or with some people I know.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

Seems like a lot of people I've seen on this thread only wear their stuff at conventions, huh.  I can see why, but I just feel incomplete without having my tail and/or collar on me.  I'm not a dog either, I'm also a human but that doesn't stop me from expressing myself as connected to my fursona in some way shape or form xP.  Plllluuuuussss, since I'm so used to wearing them, I won't feel weird wearing them at a convention.  Sounds backwards, I know, but I'd feel more awkward only wearing them at conventions vs. everywhere, kinna.  If that makes any sort of sense.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> Seems like a lot of people I've seen on this thread only wear their stuff at conventions, huh.  I can see why, but I just feel incomplete without having my tail and/or collar on me.  I'm not a dog either, I'm also a human but that doesn't stop me from expressing myself as connected to my fursona in some way shape or form xP.  Plllluuuuussss, since I'm so used to wearing them, I won't feel weird wearing them at a convention.  Sounds backwards, I know, but I'd feel more awkward only wearing them at conventions vs. everywhere, kinna.  If that makes any sort of sense.


Well, I DID wear my tail once on a bus, I regret it. All I got were looks, It was awkward and I'm not doing it again.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeahhh... I always feel like encouraging everyone to wear their stuff just to express themselves but at the same time it's understandable how awkward it can be D: .


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 25, 2014)

Wearing my tail and collar in public is fun, most people think its part of my punk ensemble.  If they ask I tell, then they say cool or right on, or wat? Ive never been fucked with in a negative way,  probably due to the way I look. People dont fuck with me in general, and when they do they regret it.


----------



## FluffMouse (Apr 25, 2014)

I would wear a tail and ears in public frequently if I could afford an entire wardrobe of cute goth loli dresses and such. But I don't see that happening. I have worn tails and ears on Halloween or to conventions though. As for a collar, it's completely nothing to do with the fandom for me. I have a leather o-ring collar that I wear on special occasions or outings, until I get my permanent steel turian collar. <3 I'm a casual furry, and a lifestyle slave. Though I can't stand lifestyle furs. Hah.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

@d.batty: Yeah, same here, except I'm not really sure where my collar/tail lies within the alternative world for me xD.  I've never been bothered negatively by anybody either, and like you, if they ask I'll tell and I usually get the same responses from people.

@supermental: You wouldn't much approve of me, then xD.  I find it somewhat of a lifestyle, at least as far as wearing my tail and collar around.


----------



## Conker (Apr 25, 2014)

I kinda feel like I'm too old for half of this shit anyways. Like, I have a few collars from back in college when I was hit with the furry idea and bought em. Only really wear em around the house when I'm alone. Sometimes to bed. 

The whole thing feels kind of high school, and now that I'm done with college, I just don't see it working.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

Hm :/.  I guess I kinna see what you mean, and yeahhh, it does somewhat feel that way but it doesn't necessarily have to be that way.  In a way I do suppose that the tails and collars part can be phased out when you're older, but the arts and stuff part (if you do art or writing or anything) and going to conventions just carries onward but you're still officially a furry.  Depends on who you are-- I have a friend in town who's a furry and she's going on 25 and still wears her collars and tails around.  Hasn't gone to college though so I don't know if that factors anything into wearing them or not afterwards.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 25, 2014)

I have worn ears in public before.  A few times, I had cat ears when I was around 18 (7 years ago!) and quite recently, white pony ears when I cosplayed as an MLP character.  It was a bit daunting at first but as soon as I got past the 'I don't care, I'm doing it' point, it was fun!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 25, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> My pet/girlfriend does. But only when I ask of it.



Man, every moment you call your girlfriend pet it sounds creepy as hell, what kind of relationship are you having


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 25, 2014)

Im 31 and still wear furry stuff, even in college and throughout high school.  I really dont see me getting over furry anytime soon.  Especially when my husband and my roommate are just as furry as I am.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 25, 2014)

@Greattodyer: Exactly!  There's always that "I no longer care about what I look like" phase that one you're into it, you're into it XD.  It feels great to break into that barrier .
@Kitsune: Probably a normal pet/owner relationship?... but his pet is also his girlfriend?
@d.batty: Damn xD.  People like you are what makes me proud to be a furry and stick to it.  I don't see myself getting it over anytime soon either, I still have several years to go, I'm 11 years behind you xP.  That's really cool your husband/roommate are just as furry as you are!  I hope my roommate can stand me being a furry.. unless, that is he's one also.  Or I could always drag him into the fandom wih me xD


----------



## Conker (Apr 26, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> Hm :/.  I guess I kinna see what you mean, and yeahhh, it does somewhat feel that way but it doesn't necessarily have to be that way.  In a way I do suppose that the tails and collars part can be phased out when you're older, but the arts and stuff part (if you do art or writing or anything) and going to conventions just carries onward but you're still officially a furry.  Depends on who you are-- I have a friend in town who's a furry and she's going on 25 and still wears her collars and tails around.  Hasn't gone to college though so I don't know if that factors anything into wearing them or not afterwards.


Well yeah. You can appreciate art at any age. But the idea of being PUBLIC about it aught to die unless at a con. Time and place for things, yaknow? 

I mean, I'd be happy to fuck off to any kind of con, furry or otherwise. NEver been to one and they seem cool. So if I went to a furry con I'd be fine with dressing up and the like because that's just kind of a convention of the place. It's different when you're by yourself in a mall looking at CDs or something.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Man, every moment you call your girlfriend pet it sounds creepy as hell, what kind of relationship are you having


She likes to be treated like a pet is all. Rather sweet if you know of it. She wears a collar and whatnot, i take care of her she pleases me etc. It works.


----------



## Terror-Run (Apr 26, 2014)

Collars are way to BDSM for me. it screams fetish and so I tend to avoid people with (just*) collars in general.
also sure have a pet/master/mate whatever, but keep it out of public please

ears and tail can be fun at meets, but I've only worn a tail myself. Honestly i'd go for either full suit/ partial or nothing at all - just parts looks super awkward. Then again my regular style is to look as plain and and easy to forget as possible.
and I highly dislike anyone wearing tails and ears to school, I knew one who did and I had a massive urge to punch her in the face. Not sure if it was the ears or ending each sentence with "~nyan" that did that. 

* as part of a full cosplay or outfit I really couldn't care less. and suits can be really cute with a big collar.


----------



## FluffMouse (Apr 26, 2014)

Terror-Run said:


> Collars are way to BDSM for me. it screams fetish and so I tend to avoid people with (just*) collars in general.
> also sure have a pet/master/mate whatever, but keep it out of public please
> 
> ears and tail can be fun at meets, but I've only worn a tail myself. Honestly i'd go for either full suit/ partial or nothing at all - just parts looks super awkward. Then again my regular style is to look as plain and and easy to forget as possible.
> ...


Keep what out of public? My Master? Collars? My relationship in general? Rofl.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> She likes to be treated like a pet is all. Rather sweet if you know of it. She wears a collar and whatnot, i take care of her she pleases me etc. It works.



Well, all good to you then, still find it weird that's ok


----------



## dogit (Apr 26, 2014)

I may where a collar out in public if I had one.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 26, 2014)

@Conker: I suppose, to each his own I guess about wearing their stuff in public.
@Dogit: Cool cool!  Hope you find one you like sometime


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 26, 2014)

Terror-Run said:


> Collars are way to BDSM for me. it screams fetish and so I tend to avoid people with (just*) collars in general.
> also sure have a pet/master/mate whatever, but keep it out of public please
> 
> ears and tail can be fun at meets, but I've only worn a tail myself. Honestly i'd go for either full suit/ partial or nothing at all - just parts looks super awkward. Then again my regular style is to look as plain and and easy to forget as possible.
> ...


I think you need to be punched. 
Jackass.


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 26, 2014)

On the contrary! I think he deserves a beer!


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 26, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> On the contrary! I think he deserves a beer!



I am disinclined to acquiesce your request.  Means no.


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 26, 2014)

Yup, yup, yup, because school is a freak show and a fashion pageant in one. And deal with it - we all here are freaks/pervs/deviants by society standards and we need to play by its' rules. Thus wearing ears/tails/collars in public is a no-no. Thus I'm happy that with my opinion I'm not alone here.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 26, 2014)

@Ayattar: High school was a complete horror show.  Girls there showed more skin than a Vegas stripper bar on some days.  We are all misfits, yes.  I love being a misfit.  In fact, *fuck* society's rules.  I don't give a straight rat's ass if I don't look exactly like some douchebag standing next to me, wearing his snapback and jeans below his ass.  Being different is what I thrive from.  Wearing my collar makes me feel kind of safe in a public setting and being the oddball is something I love.  Let misfits be misfits.  If you tell a misfit what to do, most likely they'll just push harder doing what you /don't/ want them to be doing.  

So how is wearing a tail and/or collar or ears in public a no-no, exactly?  Am I drastically butthurting anyone's feelings?   Probably.  Yours included, by the sounds of it.  In my opinion, being a furry not only makes you a misfit, but also that you *don't* play by society's rules.  We destroy them.  I don't understand how wearing something that we love is somehow a giant taboo.  I'll correct you-- not ALL of us are perverts or freaks.  So why play the hand we were dealt or forced to play by the rules?

Being afraid to show your colors to society just means you aren't putting your all into what you are.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> @Ayattar: High school was a complete horror show.  Girls there showed more skin than a Vegas stripper bar on some days.  We are all misfits, yes.  I love being a misfit.  In fact, *fuck* society's rules.  I don't give a straight rat's ass if I don't look exactly like some douchebag standing next to me, wearing his snapback and jeans below his ass.  Being different is what I thrive from.  Wearing my collar makes me feel kind of safe in a public setting and being the oddball is something I love.  Let misfits be misfits.  If you tell a misfit what to do, most likely they'll just push harder doing what you /don't/ want them to be doing.
> 
> So how is wearing a tail and/or collar or ears in public a no-no, exactly?  Am I drastically butthurting anyone's feelings?   Probably.  Yours included, by the sounds of it.  In my opinion, being a furry not only makes you a misfit, but also that you *don't* play by society's rules.  We destroy them.  I don't understand how wearing something that we love is somehow a giant taboo.  I'll correct you-- not ALL of us are perverts or freaks.  So why play the hand we were dealt or forced to play by the rules?
> 
> Being afraid to show your colors to society just means you aren't putting your all into what you are.



heeeey wtf, 1. That's not part of societies rules, it's also condemned. 2. Who the fucks cares about how they dress? You are just being as intolerent and prejudgious as you think they are, and probably are not. In my experience I found scene kids to be more judgemental than normal people claiming everybody a douche, stupid, ect. Live and let people live, not everybody has to some alternative/hipster/whatever


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm just basing it off of my unpleasant experiences with other people with the same fashion sense.  So yes, I'm not better than anyone else judging me if I judge them.  At least where I live, most of the people wearing snapbacks and all that are not a pleasant crowd.  I know that's not true for everybody, but here it just happens to be so.  Otherwise I do just let people be, I don't openly tell someone they look stupid or whatever.  Wait, what's not part of society's rules/condemned?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> I'm just basing it off of my unpleasant experiences with other people with the same fashion sense.  So yes, I'm not better than anyone else judging me if I judge them.  At least where I live, most of the people wearing snapbacks and all that are not a pleasant crowd.  I know that's not true for everybody, but here it just happens to be so.  Otherwise I do just let people be, I don't openly tell someone they look stupid or whatever.  Wait, what's not part of society's rules/condemned?



Pretty much anything is condemned, the trick is to not give a fuck


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 26, 2014)

I guess so.  I don't care what people think when I wear my stuff around.  What grinds my gears is when I'm told I have to play by society's rules and it's soooooo bad to express myself.  But.  I suppose that goes under the "not giving a fuck" part, huh?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> I guess so.  I don't care what people think when I wear my stuff around.  What grinds my gears is when I'm told I have to play by society's rules and it's soooooo bad to express myself.  But.  I suppose that goes under the "not giving a fuck" part, huh?



Yup, you can imagine how many times I been told to get my hair cut, like a shit tons of times, I just answer with 'nah'


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, I know whatcha' mean.  I'm trying to grow out my hair, still getting used to it ><


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2014)

What's wrong with gay rats?


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 27, 2014)

I see whatcha' did there, Misomie xD.  Nothing is wrong with gay rats, though I've never seen one xP


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> What's wrong with gay rats?



wut?


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 27, 2014)

Kitsune, Misomie was commenting on my part of my rant that said, "I don't give a straight rat's ass..." and she turned it around and said what's wrong with gay rats xP.  Cause... you know... I said "don't give a *straight rat* 's ass."


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2014)

I feel so clever. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2014)

Terror-Run said:


> Collars are way to BDSM for me. it screams fetish and so I tend to avoid people with (just*) collars in general.
> also sure have a pet/master/mate whatever, but keep it out of public please
> 
> ears and tail can be fun at meets, but I've only worn a tail myself. Honestly i'd go for either full suit/ partial or nothing at all - just parts looks super awkward. Then again my regular style is to look as plain and and easy to forget as possible.
> ...


It can be part of  a lifestyle, that makes many happy, and taking pride in having someone who cares for you in the exact way you desire is damn wonderful. 

Ideally one should tolerate that.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> It can be part of  a lifestyle, that makes many happy, and taking pride in having someone who cares for you in the exact way you desire is damn wonderful. Ideally one should tolerate that.


Terror-Run sounds kinda terrified of collars. And love. And anything not "normal." Ironic choice of name, no?


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 27, 2014)

@Misomie: That made my night xD.  Kudos to you .
@Jack: I totally agree with your comment.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh yeah. I'm wearing a collared shirt right now. I must be into some kinky stuff. Cause it has the word "collar" in it. When will the discrimination end?! Collared shirts and non-collared shirts deserve to be kept in the same drawer and worn in public. It's not fair that the collareds are looked down upon in places where they "don't belong." Who's to decide where shirts can be worn? Let them be free! Collareds are just as normal as turtleneckers, tee-ers, and v-neckers alike! Stop the hate! D: (I'm so not sorry XD)


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 27, 2014)

That could totally be made into a propaganda video xD.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Terror-Run sounds kinda terrified of collars. And love. And anything not "normal." Ironic choice of name, no?


Typical really. Those with usernames that make them sound "Hardcore" often are fearing of what makes others hard.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Typical really. Those with usernames that make them sound "Hardcore" often are fearing of what makes others hard.


I'm curious now.... I wonder if that's a real phobia. XD


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 27, 2014)

But... but... but... What about the dress code? ;n;


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 27, 2014)

F'ck the dress code!  People need to stop being so butthurt that we wear collars and/or a tail.  Secret tip: None of us care :3.


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 27, 2014)

You know, when I was 17 I was just like you. Uuuuh, I'm so outcast, fuck the rules, hail satan, arrrrghhhh, so dark, so true, so metal brlghbghghhrhghhh I won't wear suits, I won't wear jackets, hail leather jackets and boots oink-oink.

Now from the perspective of time I can tell you that I was plain silly. That's all. You can say that "system beat me". I prefer saying that there is no point in manifesting your dissimilarity/fetishes/preferences/deviations/beliefs in this way.

My music taste didn't change, but I switched my dark-as-satan-ass everyday outfit to collared shirts, jackets and suits and I feel great with it.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 27, 2014)

A) I'm not a metalhead.  B) I'm not sooooo dark or soooo outcast, fuck allll the rules. C) I don't wear anything leather outside of my collar.  I'm not just some random punk like you seem to think I am, I might surprise you.  I'm an Eagle Scout, got mine in 2012, I know how to dress fairly classy actually, I was in Jazz Band for five years, I like my all black clothing and pink tie and dress shoes.

You see, there /is/ a point in manifesting being different.  I'm not doing it to be "hipster" or to be an "outcast", though certainly misfit I am.  There's a place for everyone in society, mine just happens to not be where you are right now.  If I want to wear a suit, I'll damn well wear a suit if I want to.  I'm not /always/ clad in my furry stuff.  I can not wear it if I really wanted to, I just choose to wear it daily, if not most of the week.

Don't assume shit about me, please.  I'm not like that and you sure as hell don't know me.  And I'm serious, you really /don't/ know me.

Just thought I'd throw that out there before you start saying I worship Satan.

... welp, better get my satanic circle ready...


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 27, 2014)

You didn't got that at all. I just used an example to show you how pointless -being different by the choice- is.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 27, 2014)

Mmkay then.  I still find being different is better than brainwashed and act like everyone else.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> Kitsune, Misomie was commenting on my part of my rant that said, "I don't give a straight rat's ass..." and she turned it around and said what's wrong with gay rats xP.  Cause... you know... I said "don't give a *straight rat* 's ass."



Oh, got it


----------



## Terror-Run (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh damn I missed a lot. Anyways, the nickname if you are oh so curious have absolutely nothing to do with terror. I find things with a lot of R's cute^^ and Terror-Run is a small area of the southern barrens where the Raptors got famous for stealing silverware - so more raptor related anyways. 

//Maybe I'm not furry enough, or to mainstream or whatever, but yes. I do not like unique individuals. ears and tails are not for me, neither are saggy or tight clothes. Actually if everyone would just wear a uniform that would be my dream world //sarcasm

But no really I don't care what people wear, but I think it's silly to be different by choice. If you really feel comfortable and that you "need" to wear that tail, spiked jacket, snapback then sure go ahead - but don't get offended if people look weird at you for it.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't get offended if people give me funny looks.  Let them look at me funny-- just like you don't care what people wear, I don't care about people's odd looks.


----------

